
Ask HN: What are some good books about the founding of companies? - vertoc
I recently read both Creativity Inc and Masters of Doom, and I loved reading about the founders, the challenges they faced, and the ingenuity they used to get through them. Does anyone know any other good books that are similar to these?
======
rkrzr
"Founders at Work" by Jessica Livingston is fantastic.

She interviews the founders of companies such as PayPal, Yahoo!, TripAdvisor,
Fog Creek Software and many others. The book focuses on the very beginnings of
these companies and shows with how little they started and what challenges
they faced. Highly recommended.

